# C-farther lawn journal - C.FL - St. Aug



## C-farther (Apr 14, 2020)

Bought a new-to-me home in April 2018. House needed a lot of renovations so the first 18 months there was little done to the yard - replacing/raising sprinkler heads, and 1 app of granular dithiopyr (still a work in progress). Having twin toddlers (now 3) doesn't make it an easier.

lot is 2.15 acre. Currently working on about ~37k sq. feet of it. Haven't touched the 'back 40' at this time (additional 35k sq. feet). Pushing a 80# lesco filled with product for nearly 1 acre is brutal - especially the hotter/humid it gets in central Florida - not trying to kill myself on the other ~35k.

Here's the yard two years ago (April 2018).

(Front)




(Back)








Finally moved into the house in August of 2019, just before Hurricane Dorian. Due to Florida restrictions, couldn't do much but spike it with Humic DG. Then built my DFW wand to pair with my xmas present hudson neverpump sprayer. Currently running AIXR as preferred nozzle but have red TT and XR - still learning the yard/products

October 2019 lawn state













Additional Humic put down. HJE 0-0-7 w/ prodiamine. Have prodiamine wdg but blanket spraying this much yard isn't something I am ready to tackle, yet. Left over Dismiss for the insane amount of sedge in this yard (spot spray). Additional weed pressure from dayflower and spurge are the heaviest.

March 2020:

Kids and ants don't mix - ~3lbs / 1k


more than 3 but less than 4lbs bag rate - tried to get to 3/4 lb N


Spot spray sedge with Dismiss. Eventually moving to 'Bermuda Triangle' after Dismiss is used. Spot spray Celsius on everthing else - 1st time using it.

April 2020:
Weed pressure has been reduced considerably
Notice the 1st zone of an 8 zone sprinkler system showing disease (3am start time might be too early) - using Heritage G


Current state April 2020













Back 40 - 90% of it gets nothing but irrigation, the other 10% gets nothing




Things to do:
Finally get my own mower - ZTR with a tow hitch (commerical grade)
Slowly level yard out from years of mowing in the same direction
Additional irrigation zone to back 40
pull behind spreader/sprayer
landscape front flower beds
Downspout drainage/french drain - flower beds flooding in heavy rain


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Gladly follow. Love to see the outcome


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

You have a really nice place there.


----------



## C-farther (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for the follow and compliment. 2 year difference and most of this is just pre-em and irrigation fixes. Didn't have the time or money for a reno and its done really well with just repairing the exisiting st aug


----------



## C-farther (Apr 14, 2020)

Finally got my own mower.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

C-farther said:


> Finally got my own mower.


Nice mower, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------

